# Color for Valentine's Day



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Is anyone else doing color for Valentine's day. I saw one post earlier this week? I think. 

I'm thinking of doing Shamus pink again this year...or maybe trying some designs.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! My daughter's would love for me to do color on Gigi, but I think my husband would have a fit. Your poodle looks adorable all decked out for Valentine's Day.









Gigi is temporarily ready for Valentine's Day with her heart-shaped nose, but I have a feeling it'll fill in more in a few weeks.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am doing color for the Super Bowl. We are havin a party. Everything will be black n Gold. My little Gino is getting a steeler emblem colored and carved in.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Please take pics! My better half would love that!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jealous. I can't really do much this year. Jazz's hair is SOOOOOOO long it would take a huge amount of dye to color it all over. I've decided to try not to dye her ears b/c for some reason putting color there means it stays there pretty much forever no matter what color it is. Maybe I can try and color Saleen's tassles lol. I think I have some Vampire laying around... wonder if it's to old to use. 

Hahaha, my husband has forbidden me from EVER using food coloring in our bathtub again. Last time I tried to dye Jazz pink all over she shook and flung color everywhere. LoL, it looked like a crime scene !! lol. Then she decided to hop out of the tub and got color all over me, the counter, cabnet, bath mat, and door. Ruined the rug, and the color stayed a little on the wooden door lol. He wasn't super duper thrilled with me 

Then again, Westminster is in Feb so we'll probably go purple and gold


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

I never heard of doing this! When I first saw your photos, I thought you had photoshopped them or something!

How do you do this and how do you get the coloring out? I'm not looking to do it to Gracie. It probably works best on white fur.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I use diluted (lightly with water) food coloring. I let it soak on him for 20 to 25 mins before rising. I do wear gloves! (and the magic eraser cleans any stray drops).

Shamus is white and the color last about 4 weeks....less if you wash every week. It fades nicely. The last pic was after and month and i just freshly groomed him.


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

How cute!!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Pinky poodle. I love it!


----------

